# XBMC no video on my LCD TV using hdmi cable connected to Android tablet.



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Anybody using Nextbook Premium SE8 tablet model NXM805MC ? 

I am using Nextbook Premium SE8 tablet model NXM805MC which has a hdmi port that use mini hdmi cable to connect to my t.v. set.

The Filmon Android app. I am able to get sound and video on my LCD Seiki t.v..

But when I use xbmc Gotham 13.1 or Frodo 12.3 I am not able to get any video from Fimon or other video addons. It is dark screen with just sound.

If I unplug hdmi cable from tablet then I see video on tablet screen.

Is there anyway to adjust in my tablet settings
or xbmc settings so I will get video too on my TV LCD screen ?

I tried rooted and unrooted Nextbook tablet, they both display blank screen when playing.

Please see screen shot from my tablet. appears the same as on my LCD t.v.-


----------

